# Hello from Canada's Capital.



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Just new here myself. I am so glad that I have found this site. I love my two "kids" very much. Hubby and I don't have any of the two legged kids, but, we have two of the four legged variety. They are not any specific breed, but they are both "rescue" cats. My oldest guy Rusty (aka: Boo, Pookey, BooBoo), was rescued by myself before I married my hubby. Someone was going to throw him into the river where I lived. I could hear him crying from the grocery bag that he was in. I asked the guy what he was doing, and he told me that nobody wanted a "deformed" cat. I just grabbed the bag and ran. 
My little girl is 2, and her name is Swiffer. I found her when I went to look at a house that was for sale. I went to get in the car, and I heard her crying near the rear tire. I got out of the car to look, and there she was huddled right next to the drivers side rear tire. I picked her up, looked around to see if anyone was around so that I could ask if anyone was missing her. I could see about 15 or so other cats of different ages and sizes all over the place. As it turns out, someone just dumped her and her littermates into the street to fend for themselves. I brought her home, bathed her, and waited for hubby to get home. When he got home, he asked me where she was. Ask and ye shall recieve. She came out from under the couch covered in dust bunnies.  He took one look at her little face and started laughing. He said, OMG, we have a little swiffer. Her name has been that ever since. She is absolutely adorable. 
Sorry for the long post. I can't seem to stop myself from talking when it comes to my babies. :lol:


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome to the CatForum!!!  Do not apologize for talking about your babies, that is what this forum is all about! Post some pics when you can, we would love to see them!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

When I can figure out how to post pictures of my "kids" I will, and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I cannot believe someone would throw a cat in the river in a bag! What did he mean when he said the cat is deformed?

Oh the dustbunny story was cute, hehe I got a giggle out of that one.









Here is how to post photos

Oh and welcome to the forum, I'm sure you'll enjoy it here :!:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I like Ottowa. That's a nice city. Pretty and clean. Do you ice skate on the river in the winter? :wink:


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

I try but, I am on my butt more often than I am on my feet.  
:roll:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey! More Canadians  Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to hear more about your kitties!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome from Warm Arizona to Cat Forum. 
Im looking foward to hearing all about Rusty 
and Swiffer. Pictures soon please!








 Grand Canyon National Park Arizona


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello to another Canadian! Never appologize for a long loving post about your kitties! I got a kick out of the Swiffer story, what a cute name! So good of you to rescue those two babies they are very lucky kitties!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi EllyMay!! 

Last November I moved from Ottawa down to Dallas, so not too long ago we were neighbours.  Feel free to talk all you want about your kitties - it is always nice to hear good things. LOOOOOOOOVE the name Swiffer. :yellbounce


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey... more Canadians!!

Welcome to the forum and posts some photos!


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 7, 2005)

You can check out some more pics at my "Saying "meow" for the fist time" link in the Say Meow area. ENJOY!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

luvmysphynx

Woah!!! You are going to have to downsize your avatar!


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

BoscosMum said:


> luvmysphynx
> 
> Woah!!! You are going to have to downsize your avatar!



to who?


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  

We are from the capital of BC


----------

